# Schluter Systems



## SlickConstInc (Sep 28, 2012)

Just curious how many guys out there are using this companies product. Kerdi-Board, Ditra, the waterproofing membrane, etc. Just wondering what you think of this product, and would like to know how you're using it. Post some pictures of your recent projects that you have used Schluter products on.

Thanks for looking...


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Have you used the search function? There are hundreds of threads already on these systems.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/ditra-schluter-metal-edge-114187/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/first-time-schluter-system-use-112072/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/alternative-kerdi-shower-kit-119248/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/ditra-120367/


----------



## SlickConstInc (Sep 28, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> Have you used the search function? There are hundreds of threads already on these systems.


Yes, I have used the search, and I read a lot of the posts. Just wondered what people thought.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I use a little bit..


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I use it for everything


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I heard its hydrophobic and if you fold it into a cup it wont leak..  :laughing:

The trick is to rub a ballon over the piece before you fold it.. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Schluter has installation instructions on their website.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I like these..


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't see the use for that


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor: I heard its hydrophobic and if you fold it into a cup it wont leak..  :laughing:

So if I forget my coffee cup it's OK.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes... :no: hydrophobic not cafephobic.. :laughing:


----------



## SlickConstInc (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah, they make an awesome product, and I won't use anything else from now on. We just recently back a Schluter dealer for Northern Alabama, and I am about to rebuild my bathroom using nothing but their products, for the substrate. Thanks for all the posts. I already knew they made a great product, just wanted to see a few opinions.

www.facebook.com/slicksconstructioninc and hit the "LIKE" button!!!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Stay in the US and go blue. :thumbsup:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow... Just, wow


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

This thread is awesome :blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Only use Ditra XL when butting to hardwood. Never touch Kerdi. 

Noble, I feel, makes vastly superior products. Took me a while to use them but damn glad I tried em.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

SlickConstInc said:


> just wanted to see a few opinions.
> 
> www.facebook.com/slicksconstructioninc and hit the "LIKE" button!!!


.....And peg your facebook


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Added !


----------



## SlickConstInc (Sep 28, 2012)

Kent, if i'm not mistaken "plugging" my facebook isn't against the rules. I'm still trying to figure out why it matters to you. Besides, there's plenty of places on here to "PLUG" my facebook. But thanks for noticing!!!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Actually, CT does not allow "like my page and I'll like yours back" posts. But let's not get off topic.

Have you ever seen Noble products? What about Wedi?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

SlickConstInc said:


> Kent, if i'm not mistaken "plugging" my facebook isn't against the rules. I'm still trying to figure out why it matters to you. Besides, there's plenty of places on here to "PLUG" my facebook. But thanks for noticing!!!


You would be mistaken. 

And it matters to me since I am one of the Moderators here. I am responsible for keeping the site free from unnecessary promotional postings that affect the thousands of professionals that rely on me and the other dedicated moderators to keep this place running. 

So if you have a problem with that, you just let me know. I'll take care of it for you.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't Like my Page on Facebook. Don't like it !..

In fact I have a special Don't Like button..

Back to subject. I've posted thus picture before, it was 3/4 solid and travertine. I used regular Ditra


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Neither Kent nor I make policy, just enforce it.

Although, I've been trying to get a "Do not like this post" button for years. I feel it would get more use than the "thanks" button :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

The do not like this post button wouldn't work since alot of the members here do not like anything. I already know who the top 3 do not likers would be. Any guesses? :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> The do not like this post button wouldn't work since alot of the members here do not like anything. I already know who the top 3 do not likers would be. Any guesses? :laughing:


Hmmmmm.
Leo, Tom Struble and Leo...

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

On another note, I sold a Schluter Shower System today in Bellbrook, Ohio to a client who cares about water proofing her shower. It is nice to have clients who take the time to research new materials on their own and take the time to find the right contractor for the job. We will be buying two bases and making a 36"x66" shower in a home built over 100 years ago. We are looking forward to mending a beautiful old home on the City of Bellbrook's historic registry with the modern Schluter products.


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> Don't Like my Page on Facebook. Don't like it !..
> 
> In fact I have a special Don't Like button..
> 
> Back to subject. I've posted thus picture before, it was 3/4 solid and travertine. I used regular Ditra


nice job masta is that wood or tile that looks like wood ?


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

As far as schluter goes, no one does it better than us in our area of New Jersey.... Schluter even refers clients our way after going to their training at TCNA and CTEF. I would recomend first hand traning with schluter systems to anyone.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's real wood.. Acacia natural


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like everything, even when I don't


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

This Dayton, Ohio Schluter Shower System featured two storage niches and a floating better bench.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Matt, next time try installing the curb in upside down. You can fill it will some deck mud and it removes the "hollow" sound from it :thumbsup"


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet!!! Dayton, Ohio must be the first town that I've seen the better bench used in conjuntion with kerdi board :clap:
Nice work Ohio Home Doctor, (Dayton, Ohio)


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Matt, next time try installing the curb in upside down. You can fill it will some deck mud and it removes the "hollow" sound from it :thumbsup"


That does work nice too :clap:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Finished pictures of Dayton Ohio Schluter Shower Installation and Custom Tile Shower. In this bathroom we used moisture resistant drywall on the walls and ceilings in the main bathroom area. In the shower we used Kerdi Board waterproof shower panels and a Schluter shower base and curb.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Matt, next time try installing the curb in upside down. You can fill it will some deck mud and it removes the "hollow" sound from it :thumbsup"


Thats a great idea. In this project we filled the curb cavities with Kerdi Set thinset and set the filled curbs onto a 1/4" by 1/4 bed of Kerdi Set also. The finished project was very solid and I liked being "keyed" into the floor mortar.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Sweet!!! Dayton, Ohio must be the first town that I've seen the better bench used in conjuntion with kerdi board :clap:
> Nice work Ohio Home Doctor, (Dayton, Ohio)


When using a Better Bench in conjuncture with Kerdi board we recommend that the installer always wait the appropriate amount of time for the concrete to dry before covering with waterproofing membranes. After that drying period we use Schluter's preformed inside corners to tape the joints and treat the top of the bench in the same manner as the base to walls connections. This provides a very waterproof final product and ensures a great tile installation that will last for at least 40 years. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

This is funny... Its like I'm trapped in a car lot :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

This Schluter Shower System installed in Springboro, Ohio during a basement finish outlined the Schluter companies Kerdi product lines versatility as we installed kerdi fabric over top of our wall substrate and utilized a floor stone prefabricated shower base instead of a Shluter Shower Base. When doing this do not forget a bead of Kerdi Fix sealant between the base and wall boards during shower wall board installation.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Are you in Europe? Didnt think it had been in the US for anywhere near 12years.


Maybe ten yrs, anyways, a rep did a presentation at that time, and at that time it was extremely expensive(still is) and very few people did it. mostly rich folks with engineers that needed that they spend the moneys.
Eventually it caught on. basically because its a simple system.
Mapelastic was the product of choice then, but many had problems(basically because instead of using product B to mix with product A, many would cut it with water, they thought it was coke or something,)
I like it for big areas because of its load spreading force, and in my opinion, i would NEVER use this as a sole system.
A Rep from them came to the site of the last tear-out and basically said, that used by itself, NO GUARANTEE.
that no vapor barrier under the screed nulled their responsibility.

Reps are all the same


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Sounds like installer error then. Ditra is water proof but the joints are not.


For the Reps its ALWAYS an install error.
I'll never use it as a lone system for the construction methods used here.

We tried another system from Belgium i think, a 3 part system, A+B+some kind of fiber.
can't remember the name


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

brunothedog said:


> For the Reps its ALWAYS an install error.
> I'll never use it as a lone system for the construction methods used here.
> 
> We tried another system from Belgium i think, a 3 part system, A+B+some kind of fiber.
> can't remember the name


Yeah in Europe there's many systems that ain't available over here. All these products should never have an issue though unless its installed incorrectly.


----------

